# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  anticipatory anxiety

## synthesis

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here has anticipatory anxiety? I seem to have it more or less all the time (due to chronic unpredictable rage directed toward me in my upbringing) so that I never seem to have my senses about me/can't be myself. I was wondering how other people tackled it? to feel they aren't constantly under imminent threat? 

So far I've made my home more secure, blocked all contact to the dangerous people from my past (hard, cos i feel this may enrage them further) and try to concentrate on the safety I have 'now' rather than reverting to my learnt sense of lack of security. I also try to meditate but can't because my mind is too 'on alert'. Meds-wise I was thinking Nardil or Nardil+Lyrica may help me engage in therapy, I'm currently on Parnate and finding the stimulating effect totally counter-productive.

Thoughts appreciated.

----------

